# Has anyone tried the new Duravane Fusion vanes?



## ram6256

*fusion*

Excellent to fletch, Bohning Tower used. Durability great. Using a WB and no trouble in first 200 shots at 280 fps. Three shoot throughs on target and into backstop without problem. Ordered from 3 children here on forum. great guy and quick service. If I have a problem will let people know. Just nice to have something easy to fletch from the get go.
Roy


----------



## drop_tyne

Tried 'em out recently myself.
Really like the base. Easy to fletch, stick great and so far have been holding up great. 
Looking forward to our new accumulation of that dang white stuff to melt so I can get 'em outside and shoot some distance.


----------



## little dan

:iamwithstupid: at least on thw white stuff, will be try out vanes shortly.


----------



## CaptPete

I have tried them, but haven't really shot much. Like the others above, waiting for the weather to cooperate to get outside and shoot farther than 12yards. So far I can't tell any difference between them and Blazers. They are simple to fletch and stick really well. I used Fletch -Tite Platinum for some & regular super glue from Walmart for others. I used the super glue that comes with the little brush...talk about easy to put the glue on.:mg::mg::mg: I just wish they had more colors options.:sad:


Kevin


----------



## 3children

I have not, just like everyone else shot the long (100 yds) distance to see what it will do, but up to 60 yds its great. Too cold to shoot a bunch outside, looked like it shot a little high, might be me. Not everyone has chimed in that has used them but I think you will find that they stick excellent and they look sharp on a shaft.


----------



## akoostick

I just got some today. I only had time to fletch one arrow. Man are they nice to fletch with! I love that the base goes clear when it's got a good seal. Very sweet.


----------



## ram6256

*fusion update*

Well over 1000 shots, without any problems. No refletching. On Bare shafts and my first wraps. Will not go back to blazers or flex fletch.
Roy


----------



## mt-dew07

wow, my post is still alive.....

Just an update, I fletched six gold tip pro hunters last week and nearly 100 shots (between the six) with no problems.

Very easy to fletch I must say. I used AAE Fast Set Gel and had great results. I would recommend this particular vane to anyone.


----------



## DarrellIrwin

*I like them.*

I just recently started shooting and decided to learn to fletch my own arrows since I'm starting to group them fairly tight at 20 yards and damaging my fletchings. I've been shooting Beaman MFX Realtree's (Easton Axis) arrows with the 2 inch blazer vanes and was having difficulty refletching them. May have been lack of experience on my part but I tried the Fusion vanes and would have to say they do go on nicer. However, I like the finish to look nice and noticed that the clear base goes dark when pressed to the shaft unless there isn't enough glue coverage then it stays clear. The trick (with Goat Tuff anyway) is to get enough coverage so the base doesn't look spotty with glue coverage under the base but not to much glue were it runs out the sides. I've found that spreading it around with the applicator tip after applying a bead helps but I still get a little running out the edges. With the blazer vanes if you keep it light on the glue you never see it since the base material is the same as the vane.

But I'll tell you, the fusion vanes really stick; much better then the blazers. Maybe I'll try the brush on method as someone else suggested. Advice from anyone else is much appreciated. Also a side note, I'm using a Bitzenburger jig with the Zenith Nock Reciever and it works very nice and consistant.


----------



## jakes10mm

Picked up 12 Fusion and 12 Predator vanes last week for a little post-Blazer testing. I used FletchTite Platinum (FTP) for all the vanes and was very disappointed. I had problems with FTP in the past, so moved to Goat Tuff and other Super Glue derivatives. All I had was the FTP, so I used it. The next day at the range, the vanes were performing great, but I could easily pull them off by hand. Refletched them with Super Glue Gel with the FTP residue still on the vanes. They have held through another range trip and shooting at home.

I tested arrows a 40yds with Blazers, Predators and Fusion (different arrows...LOL). Grouping-wise, the Fusions were on top with the second place title too close to call between the Predators and Blazers. I did try some RH Helical on one of each type vane. The Predator and Fusion took the helical in stride. The Blazers base had problems conforming to the arrow on the front end. 

If you have the clearance, I'm becoming a chearleader for the Fusion vanes. I have plenty on my bow, so I will fletch my hunting arrows with Fusion and conduct my "long-term durability validation testing."


----------



## 5shot

I have shot them and love them. They stick better than any other and fly great. The problems I am having is that they are not clearing my whisker biscuit rest. I can not rotate it enough. My left vane hits the frame of the biscuit, the blazers dont but I hate Blazers cant get them to stick. Not sure what to do


----------



## jakes10mm

5shot said:


> I have shot them and love them. They stick better than any other and fly great. The problems I am having is that they are not clearing my whisker biscuit rest. I can not rotate it enough. My left vane hits the frame of the biscuit, the blazers dont but I hate Blazers cant get them to stick. Not sure what to do


Invest in a drop-away and keep shooting Fusions. I just picked up more tonight; enough to refletch my hunting arrows. Do wish they had more colors available. By the way, I have 3 QAD Ultra Hunter drop-away rests now (2 on my bows and 1 on my son's new bow). I really like the rest and worked out the timing so I'm not suffering any fletching contact.


----------



## bhuntin

*help with vane not sticking to shaft*

To those of you having trouble getting any vane to stick to the arrow shaft, you must first start with a clean shaft using comet to clean the shaft, then wipe it down with 100% isopropyl alcohol, then clean off with warm water. Next the vane base must be cleaned. Most vane manufacturers use a release agent on the base of the vane to keep the vane from sticking to the mold. Even oil from your fingers can effect the adhesion of the glue. Fast set glues are good for a quick fix, but the glue is brittle. To clean the base of the vane, I recommend using either acetone or 100% isopropyl alcohol. I recommend using Fletch-tite Platinum. I have fletched just about every vane made and have had no problems with Fletch-tite. I use a Bitzenburger jig, straight clamp. The most important part of fletching arrows is to start with a clean shaft and a clean vane base. Follow these instructions and you should have no problems fletching any arrow with any vane. Happy fletching!


----------



## earlydawnhunter

*Fusion Vanes and Bohning Blazer Jig*

I have the Blazer Fletching Jig. Does an outstanding job with the 2" Blazer Vanes... anyone know if it will work with the 2.1" fusion as well. Like the 3 deg RH Helix performance.


----------



## bullsi

*Fusion Vanes*

I use 3" on my inside target arrows and hunting shafts. Outside target i use 2" on my carbons. They work great on everything. I have given some to friends, to use and they switched to them also.


----------



## jprocacina

*Fusion*

Awesome vane. Used them all year last year and very durable and stick great. Killed 9 deer with same arrow and all pass throughs and never had to refletch. Great groups out to 70 with broadheads. Try them and you will love them.


----------



## bigbuckdn

wish I seen this thread before I started mine now there are 2 of the same thread out there


----------



## ScottyBow

bigbuckdn said:


> wish I seen this thread before I started mine now there are 2 of the same thread out there


We have all done it no big deal, we just need to do a search before we start a new thread.
As a few people told me when i first started posting threads.
No harm done friend.


----------



## Arobie120

I think the 3"Fusion is the coolest looking vane out there. I'm glad the shoot good, because it's all about slingin' bling to me!!!!! If it dont look good, It can't shoot good. LOL!!! They are as tough as boot leather. I dont know if they are easy to fletch, because I've never used any thing else. They are wide and cup shaped at the base, and hold glue good.


----------



## Kenton

I cant get the fusions 2.1 to clear my whisker biscuit on my Z7 extreme. I ordered a downforce drop away. Will this fix my problem?


----------



## havin fun

*i must be doing something wrong*

I tried the fusion vanes, but they did not stick to the arrow shaft as well as blazers. I've shot through 3d targets with blazers without any issues. I see some of you are not having that issue. What adhesive are you guys using to hold them on. This will really help me out because I believe they were way more accurate than the blazers at 40+ yards I just couldn't make them stick to my carbon express arrows.


----------



## holysmoke

Quite honestly.....Yuck. Not worth the hype...back to blazers.


----------



## Bownanza2012

*Clearance*



Kenton said:


> I cant get the fusions 2.1 to clear my whisker biscuit on my Z7 extreme. I ordered a downforce drop away. Will this fix my problem?


I personally am not sure about the downforce rest but the one rest that will definitely work that has great arrow containment is the trophy ridge revolution( the micro version is a little more pricey but if u are as picky about your equipment preformance then it's worth the lil extra money) the preformance of this rest is fantastic and you get in matched clearance.


----------



## badjuju1

I picked up some Fusion 3 inch vanes today and put them back on the shelf. I figured the smart thing to do, for once, was see what everyone else thought about them. Wish I had bought them now. 
The Down Force rest is great as long as the arrow does not fall off of it. Also, if the rest sticks down, you will have to take it apart and clean the locktite off the shaft that was used on the screws during assembly.


----------



## mach one

to the people who are having fusion vanes come off, are you using fast set or 24 cure something or other? thanx


----------

